
Amazon's New Brand Pages Built with React.js - blairanderson
https://medium.com/@blairanderson/amazons-new-brand-stores-utilizing-react-framework-a22f56e9e206?source=linkShare-fa32a1e0cb0a-1500348422
======
blairanderson
Given the constantly heated discussion about Patents, I was surprised to see
Amazon using Reactjs for a very public interface.

